# Checking into Rehab



## Tames D (Feb 22, 2014)

Monday I will be checking into a rehab facility for alcohol dependence. Long over do. I will report to the facility every morning and return home in the evening. Praying it helps.


----------



## elder999 (Feb 23, 2014)

Praying with you and for you..


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 23, 2014)

Good luck my friend.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 23, 2014)

Not sure how long I will need to do this. But whatever it takes.


----------



## Carol (Feb 23, 2014)

You can do this 

I'm here if you want to talk at any time

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 23, 2014)

Good luck to you.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 23, 2014)

Tames D said:


> Monday I will be checking into a rehab facility for alcohol dependence. Long over do. I will report to the facility every morning and return home in the evening. Praying it helps.



I share you're pain. I am also alcohol dependent. On the wagon for two months now. It can be done and you know what, my brain feels somewhat un-frozen. The fact that you have recognised the above, that is half the battle won already. Good luck on the journey Tames D


----------



## seasoned (Feb 23, 2014)

Sharing = support = commitment = a new beginning...... 

Praying for you.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 23, 2014)

Good luck my Tames and I know you can do this


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 23, 2014)

Good luck I too am confident you can do this!!!


----------



## arnisador (Feb 23, 2014)

Good luck, dude!


----------



## granfire (Feb 23, 2014)

adding my voice to the choir: You can do this!
best wishes to you: Be strong!


----------



## Takai (Feb 23, 2014)

Praying for you. Echoing the sentiments from above you see the issue and are willing to deal with it...the battle is halfway one already. You can do this.


----------



## K-man (Feb 23, 2014)

As the others have said, good luck and best wishes. It won't necessarily be an easy journey and there may well be some steps back along the way. Good friends and understanding family will be a great help so make sure you keep them in the loop.
:asian:


----------



## Tames D (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks for the confidence and support. 14 hours till 'Lock up". Don't know what to expect. At least I can come home in the evenings.


----------



## Steve (Feb 23, 2014)

Good luck.  My bro has been sober for 3 years now and it's made all the difference for him.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Instructor (Feb 24, 2014)

I'll be rooting for you Ya!!!


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 25, 2014)

Tames D said:


> Thanks for the confidence and support. 14 hours till 'Lock up". Don't know what to expect. At least I can come home in the evenings.



Not able to tell you what you can expect, but it may help if I relate a little here. Basically my rehab was in a hospital that had residential patients along with day patients. All of the nurses were psychiatric trained and that was because of the battle of the mind. So, it was for two weeks all together. The first comprised of talking to bring the personal issues out between the group. Being an alcoholic is something I denied for the last 8 - 10 years or so, so I spent most of the time lying to myself, being with the group meant I did not have too. Plus the shock value of seeing the residents was pretty horific on some levels. The second week moved to a centre where we formulated plans to change our lifes to stop the drinking. There was a lot of counselling on the second week. For me it was mainly why I chose to drink excessively and why I felt I needed to. I must confess that it did not work due to being untruthful with myself. That is the key, forget about all the people you may have lied to about the drinking and do for yourself, that is the past. They (my family) were just keen for me to stop killing myself. Two months in and I feel honest with myself.


----------



## grumpywolfman (Feb 25, 2014)

I'll be keeping you in my prayers. Stay strong, you can do all things in Christ.

"Therefore, if anyone is in Christ, he is a new creation; old things have passed away; behold, all things have become new." ~ 2 Corinthians 5:17


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 16, 2014)

How are you faring Tames?


----------



## Tames D (Mar 16, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> How are you faring Tames?



Thanks for asking Transk. I'm doing well. The rehab facility was good and successful, although I realize this is up to me to maintain. And so far so good. No one else can force my sobriety and they shouldn't have to. I hold myself responsible. 
I've been focusing on my MA training and working out in the gym. Dusted off the guitar and the compound bow that I haven't touched in awhile  
 Needless to say, my family and friends are very happy. Appreciate you asking.


----------



## Takai (Mar 16, 2014)

Tames D said:


> Thanks for asking Transk. I'm doing well. The rehab facility was good and successful, although I realize this is up to me to maintain. And so far so good. No one else can force my sobriety and they shouldn't have to. I hold myself responsible.
> I've been focusing on my MA training and working out in the gym. Dusted off the guitar and the compound bow that I haven't touched in awhile
> Needless to say, my family and friends are very happy. Appreciate you asking.



Wonderful to hear that you are doing so well.


----------

